# For those of you who are in a bad sep/divorce...



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

I found a song that's really becoming therapeutic for my own reasons, but I figured I would share this with you all at TAM, especially for those who are continually being beaten down by your STBX or are desperately fighting to break codependency issues.

Stabbing Westward-The Thing I Hate (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

No offense, i had a listen and it seemed very negative to me, focusing on the negative, keeping yourself in the pain body. 

I actually stopped listening to musiv for a while and felt much better. 

If it helps you, thats great, just consider my words.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

No offense taken, whatsoever.

Music is a huge part of my life, and I found that after my STBX dropped the ILYBINILWY bomb, I suddenly lost my love of music. 

It's slowly coming back.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

That is good. I know that for me, i have to be really careful. Some songs trigger me badly. Others put me in a place of such negativity and then i start feeling sorry for myself, having pity parties, which turn to anger, which is not good with my sometimes impulse control issues. It just keeps me in the pain body. Which i am trying to free myself of. 

Music has been such a huge part of my life since i was a very small child, it has been very hard for me to give up. Now i only listen to sounds of nature type cds. 

I will be glad when i am at the point you are and i can get back to listening to the music i love. Im glad that you are able to.


----------

